# Londinium I shower screen



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I removed the shower screen today to compare it with an e61 screen and they are the same but the gasket is a different size.

L I screen and gasket.










e61 screen and gasket.










This is about a months use.










After cleaning.










I removed screen with two teaspoons while machine was still warm to make it easier and used a small amount of vaseline

to the gasket to make future removal easier.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Here's a pic without screen.


----------

